# 06 Mathews Switchback XT Specs



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

http://forums.mathewsinc.com/archery-4/technical-faq-28/exact-bh-and-ata-for-mathews-models-40940/


----------



## lte_622 (Feb 26, 2006)

thanks appreciate it


----------

